# Fcc Proposes Rules For New Broadcasting Satellite Service.



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

COMMISSION PROPOSES RULES FOR NEW BROADCASTING SATELLITE SERVICE. News
Release. News Media Contact: Clyde Ensslin at (202) 418-0506, email:
[email protected] IB. Contact [email protected]
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-266039A1.doc
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-266039A1.pdf
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-266039A1.txt


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is this the FSS that is used at 105°, 121° and soon 118°?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

17 down 24 up. not KuFSS.
PDF has that info in it.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

That just means Ka band, since D* has had some success running it at the 99/101/103. It would have to be some big pocket companies to take on E*, D*, Cable, and FIOS.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Primestar is back from the dead!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Primestar is back from the dead!


Except Primestar was in KuFSS and this new thingy is in Ka, but lower in frequency than the D* and E* current possibilities.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Didn't Voom already try this and failed?


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

They should make a freeveiw DBS service just like in Europe where ads supported superstations can be open to anyone.

Open public DBS service band it's way to go IMHO. 

Please send your ideas to the FCC on a FCC's docket number on their website.

6-23-06


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ESTABLISHMENT OF POLICIES AND SERVICE RULES FOR THE BROADCASTING
SATELLITE SERVICE. Proposed processing and service rules for the 17/24
GHz Broadcasting Satellite Service (BSS). (Dkt No. 06-123). Action by:
the Commission. Adopted: 06/21/2006 by NPRM. (FCC No. 06-90). IB
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-06-90A1.doc
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-06-90A1.pdf
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-06-90A1.txt


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting, it officially classifies the Ka-band into the BSS umbrella and recognizes it as a legitimate classification (not a special temporary authority or similar). More or less officially opens the doors for non-speculative use of Ka-band for BSS (DirecTV/Echostar designed and launched Ka-band payloads with the real risk that full approval might not happen).
It allows for international and/or non-CONUS use of Ka-band frequencies (under frequency sharing agreements like FSS and the BSS subset do today) in the 17.7-17.8 GHz band.
The FCC officially recognizes that Ka-band shall be used to augment BSS, so these companies can confidently deploy Ka-band without regulatory risk.
It addresses use of Ka-band into non-CONUS such as AK and HI which is really serious.
Since Ka-band now uses 24 GHz as the uplink they have apparently found through their respective operations that they can use the 17 GHz range as uplink as well as downlink without too much interference. I'm not sure if they would use 24 GHz as downlink.
FCC responds that they would consider to expand Ka-band BSS to 17.8 (it now stops at 17.7 GHz) in response to several special temporary authority licenses from DirecTV et. al.
Interesting to note that no degree-spacing requirements are set up for Ka-band birds but they mention they have to do this soon. Most are using 4.5-degrees but FCC suggests 3-degree or even varying degrees between 101-119 but cautions that smaller spacing means bigger antennae.
All this to become effective 2007-04-01 (April Fools' Day).

Finally they are requesting comments from the public about these classifications.

Ka-band is interesting, but all I can say after this weekend's storms is:
HOLY RAINFADE, BATMAN!


----------

